# Animal rights activists gone wild



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Great read :thumbs_up :thumbs_up .


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Amen! Keep on fighting these creep ARWs. Never give in!


----------



## bow weevil (Oct 31, 2005)

There are some pretty good threads to check out at
www.envirolink.org 
Even one regarding this bear hunt, I believe.

It is definetly an ARA forum, but they tolerate us hunters pretty well. Its nice to see what they are up to, and even better to make them look like Morons. Check it out if you have a chance.


----------

